# help me select the right arrow?



## MartinShooter94 (Jan 8, 2012)

so, I need to buy arrows soon. The dealer I go to sells Gold Tip and Carbon Express arrows, and I was looking at the Carbon Express Maximas. What size arrow from the Maxima series should I shoot? I shoot a 27 inch arrow with #55 lb draw weight, and i shoot 100 grain broadheads. Or if you have any other recomendations from carbon express or gold tip I should shoot, let me know


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

For your setup any of the 250s Maximas would be good .


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

That's exactly the same DL and DW as my set up. I use the CE Maxima Hunter 250 arrows and I'm shooting better than ever. They also shoot faster and with more penetration than other arrows I've tried.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

buy American made arrows.EASTON


----------

